# Mein Babysitter



## armin (6 Nov. 2008)




----------



## armin (6 Nov. 2008)

der Titel sollte für Tokko sein: Mein Babysitter


----------



## Katzun (6 Nov. 2008)

hehe früh übt sich:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (6 Nov. 2008)

Der unschuldige Blick würde passen.

Dank dir armin.


----------



## jottka (8 Nov. 2008)

Und was denkt der Kleine: "Frühstück!"
(siehe "Guck mal wer da spricht")


----------



## Buterfly (9 Nov. 2008)




----------



## dasheavy (10 Nov. 2008)

da möchte man wieder kind sein


----------

